# I have high hopes for this new year



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Happy New Year everyone =)


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

Yeah, I have a feeling that 2008 is going to be a good year. Well, better than 2007, at least. Happy New Year SAS!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I already faced one of my fears!!!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Besides, there's no way this year can't be good, what with me graduating and all =)


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

Stock five!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

=D


----------



## Mr. SandMan (Aug 24, 2007)

yes...happy new years....i got a page worth of stuff i could write lol...but....i'll just leave it at this.....


----------



## smiles (Nov 13, 2006)

yeah me too! This year is going to be a good one... Happy New Year!


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

This will be a very good year. Last year's pain has forced me to mature and set the course for new opportunity, in many areas. I really needed to grow up, painful but I have a more powerful vantage point of things now.


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

A positive outlook is so deceitful


----------



## smiles (Nov 13, 2006)

ImAboutToEXPLODE said:


> A positive outlook is so deceitful


You might find this helpful: http://thinksimplenow.com/happiness/the ... -attitude/


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

ImAboutToEXPLODE said:


> A positive outlook is so deceitful


Synonyms 1. insincere, disingenuous, false, hollow, designing, tricky, wily. 2. illusory, fallacious.

So you're saying we should all expect the worst to happen?
If I'm not going to think positively or at least realistically, who is going to do it for me? Should I just wallow in my own pity?

That's not who I am.


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

Hmm, i think i was a bit vague, i didn't think anyone would react negatively to that. 

It's just that i've had plenty of moments when i have thought everything would change, and i have looked at the negativity i thought was behind me and said "how could i be so irrational? How could i think that way?" And still i have always ended up back in the same bad old situation.

So maybe it's better to say that positive feelings about the future can be deceitful.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

You do have a point there. I think I know what you're saying. :yes


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

Happy New Year!

Best wishes to you all. You too IllusionOfHappiness!

Sincerely,
Gerard


----------

